# Plastisol Transfer Suppliers



## TA2211225 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Guys!

I am starting the whole process of getting into the t-shirt business and am currently in the initial planning stages. My question is (or rather request) is, could anyone give me some feedback on who they feel are the best suppliers for plastisol heat transfers (the ones with the design screen printed onto the paper). I am pretty much a complete noob to all of this, I attempted to look into this a while back but got sidetracked. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you looking for stock designs or custom printed designs?


----------



## TA2211225 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow....that was fast. Thanks for the quick reply. I am going to do my own artwork if that is what you mean by custom. I want to offer the best quality that I can but seeing that I am just starting out and I have limited funds, then I need to go with the most economical method starting out. I cannot invest in loads of equipment (just yet). And I would like to find the most economical suppliers as well. I was looking at a website called tshirtriches.com and they made references to heat transfers that were (supposedly) just as good of quality as silk screening only the ink was silk screened onto a "special" transfer paper that you then transferred onto the shirt. I am not too keen on ordering the course they offered for information I can most likely learn by doing my own research. Again Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Linz3v (Aug 3, 2011)

if you find out where to get custom plastisol heat transfers please let me know this is something I am interested in. The only place I've found so far is overseas.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Linz3v said:


> if you find out where to get custom plastisol heat transfers please let me know this is something I am interested in. The only place I've found so far is overseas.


Where are you located?


----------



## Linz3v (Aug 3, 2011)

I am located in Atlanta, Ga


----------



## TA2211225 (Oct 12, 2009)

And I am in the Phoenix area in Arizona..: )


----------



## cnytrophy (Feb 1, 2012)

SILVERMOUNTAINGRAPHICS does custom transfers he is on here look for frank the printer or go to his website used a few others and he is the best to deal with. Priced right and fast never had a problem with transfers look great. He made mistake on color once and redid them and overnighted them to me what else can you ask for only human. I went through the growing pains when i first started and wish i found them first always willing to help you with any issues being new with pressures ,times & heat settings


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Linz3v said:


> if you find out where to get custom plastisol heat transfers please let me know this is something I am interested in. The only place I've found so far is overseas.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

TA2211225 said:


> ... the best suppliers for plastisol heat transfers


Short runs, long runs, single color, multiple colors, gang sheets, consistency, customer service, pricing... these are things you need to consider.

There are dozens of threads with this same question, read through some and order samples from the companies you see listed often.


----------



## TA2211225 (Oct 12, 2009)

wormil said:


> Short runs, long runs, single color, multiple colors, gang sheets, consistency, customer service, pricing... these are things you need to consider.
> 
> There are dozens of threads with this same question, read through some and order samples from the companies you see listed often.


Thank You for the advice  I am trying to do as much research as possible and your list will really help.


----------

